# DIY 55g Canopy,CFL and LED's



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

So after a couple weeks of planing and a few days working i have finally completed my 55g canopy with diy cfl lighting and LED moon lights. If people are interrested i will post how i did it but didnt want to spend an hour writing it all out and no one use it :-(
This is going to be my goldfish winter home.
So here are a few pictures


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well done ...please do a full write up for members to follow it would be very helpful.. and besides if you are interested you could enter in next months contest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes would like to see the what you put in and how, its always helpful for future project to see what others have done and what works and what dosen't


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice job.I'd definitely like to see how you did your lighting.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

As would I. I know write ups are time consuming but I'd love to read it.


----------



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

Sounds good I will try and get it up this weekend or this up coming week. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That sounds great. While I have zero skills as far as doing any DIY project the B/F sure does. With a convenient "here ya go" directions I can talk him into it. Looking forward to your write up.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've trying to find a 55G canopy build, I'd love to see your sketch or directions you used or created! :-D


----------



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

Ok so sorry for the long wait i started college this week and its been a little hectic. So as promised i will show and explain how i made my canopy and lighting. I did not take pictures while building it so i will try my best to explain. If you have any questions just ask.

I wanted a pretty tall canopy to fit the stuff i wanted in there but you can change the height of it by getting narrow pieces. 

You can go to lowes/homedepot and get Pre-Plained White wood boards. I went with 13" for the front and sides and 6" for the back. Depending on the size of the aquarium depends on the length you need i ended up getting 8' i think. For the top i did 8" and 6". The 8" piece would be the one that was hinged.I had pre-measured everything and had lowes cut it all for me.

1 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

2 by belobraydickid, on Flickr


So what you need to measure is the length and width of the aquarium with the molding that is on top. you will then take the thickens of the wood you are using( i was using 3/4" wood) multiple that by 2 (Mine was 1.2" ) then add that to the length of your aquarium.(mine came out to be 51"). 
Here are the dimensions i used for the canopy.


15 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

To secure the pieces together i used some corner braces.


11 by belobraydickid, on Flickr



15 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

and the hinges for the top.( i used to and it seems to be very strong.)


3 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

then for the supports to hold it on the tank you need to measure the height of th molding on the tank and measure up from the bottom of the canopy and screw some 1x2 pieces of wood( i had to use 2 pieces of each side)

12 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

Then for the CFL's i bought some cheap light sockets and screwed them to the top. Below is the way i wired them.(i know its probebly not the saffest way to do it but it works.) so i installed four 26w cfl's.

10 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

13 by belobraydickid, on Flickr

Untitled by belobraydickid, on Flickr

And the Led moon lights( im going to make another strip and ill take pictures during to show how)

4 by belobraydickid, on Flickr


6 by belobraydickid, on Flickr


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

0.0 great handy work =)


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

good work so far. I would just like to point out that unfinished wood is not going to last vary long over a aquarium. Also I perfer glass lid for safety and GFCI for DIY. And from my experience LED's are nice, but on a 55gal you really want cold cathodes, 2x 12" tubes is plenty.


----------



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> good work so far. I would just like to point out that unfinished wood is not going to last vary long over a aquarium. Also I perfer glass lid for safety and GFCI for DIY. And from my experience LED's are nice, but on a 55gal you really want cold cathodes, 2x 12" tubes is plenty.


 Yea in not done i need to add another coat of stain i just wanted to get it up there and working, so im going to paint it white inside and put a clear coat on. The wall outlet has a GFCI and i did not like the look of the cold cathodes i have the ability to control the different colors separate to create different affects unlike just 1 effect with cold cathodes.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you have the electric hooked up and grounded to the 3rd prong on your plug? Using the 3rd ground prong is a lot safer with or without a GFCI outlet. Plus to work correctly the GFCI outlet has to be wired correctly (my hubby is a part-time contractor and has seen GFCI outlets in a house, and they're not even hooked up right, so they would offer no protection!!) Not criticizing you, just want to make sure you're being safe!! 

You can also use "piano hinges" for the lid, they are a little longer and prettier, and just as strong


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Where in OK are you?? My hubby is originally from the Enid area but lives up here near St Louis now. He's a HUGE OU fan so of course he was really excited the Rams got Bradford, LOL


----------

